# Vintage clamp meter



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

have you tried to goole for a manual ?


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

I guess I really am old when a digital meter is vintage.

















These are the meters I learned on.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

em158 said:


> I guess I really am old when a digital meter is vintage.
> 
> View attachment 167609
> View attachment 167610
> ...


 I love them. And give me a vintage crank handle megger as well, none of this battery operated computerized junk.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

LGLS said:


> I love them. And give me a vintage crank handle megger as well, none of this battery operated computerized junk.


Testing a transformer with a single phase TTR like this except in an old wooden box was fun.









5 No-Load Taps and 33 Load Tap positions X 3 phases made for a long day. Only tested every Tap on every phase a few times, but if you ever had to do it, you probably remember it.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

em158 said:


> I guess I really am old when a digital meter is vintage.
> 
> View attachment 167609
> View attachment 167610
> ...


The voltage meter is "vintage".

That amp clamp is "prehistoric".


----------



## Albilad (5 mo ago)

wiz1997 said:


> The voltage meter is "vintage".
> 
> That amp clamp is "prehistoric".


yep, in digital terms its Jurassic, however check out the innards the component and build quality are excellent, would be a shame not to get it up and running !


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

wiz1997 said:


> The voltage meter is "vintage".
> 
> That amp clamp is "prehistoric".


The amp clamp had interchangeable scales. When I was a young lad my lead tech. clamped the exciter lead on a 640 megawatt generator. I have no idea what the current was, or what scale was in place, but the needle pegged and it started humming loudly. He said "it won't come off." I thought he was joking, but he squeezed the handle and it bent without opening the jaws. We each grabbed one jaw and it took everything I had to get the jaws open. That meter was retired at that time.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

em158 said:


> The amp clamp had interchangeable scales. When I was a young lad my lead tech. clamped the exciter lead on a 640 megawatt generator. I have no idea what the current was, or what scale was in place, but the needle pegged and it started humming loudly. He said "it won't come off." I thought he was joking, but he squeezed the handle and it bent without opening the jaws. We each grabbed one jaw and it took everything I had to get the jaws open. That meter was retired at that time.


magnetism .... it is a Very strong force sometimes


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I found this last night when moving stuff in the shop but I think I'll stay with my Fluke.
















Tim


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

canbug said:


> I found this last night when moving stuff in the shop but I think I'll stay with my Fluke.
> View attachment 170297
> 
> 
> Tim


Those self closing/opening metal head jaws always scared me, sticking it in switch gear.


----------

